# travelling from dublin to kenmare



## manor (28 Aug 2011)

we are hoping to travel to kenmare next month for a few days with 2 young kids, has anyone done this journey with kids, where to stop along the way?

what do you think of the ken**e bay hotel ( lodges)

thanks for your help


----------



## Gekko (28 Aug 2011)

Adare's a decent place to stop.


----------



## Eithneangela (28 Aug 2011)

Why don't you Google Map the journey, pick a point about half-way along the road which is near a town, and plan to stop there.  There are loads of towns along that route so should not be too difficult.  Agree that Adare is a nice place to stop but you're nearly there at that point.  Safe driving.


----------



## putsch (28 Aug 2011)

You should look at travelling via Cork to Kenmare - earlier this year I went down by Limerick and back by Cork. The latter was much quicker.


----------



## horusd (28 Aug 2011)

Use AA route map. Via Cork is quicker I think.


----------



## Mucker Man (28 Aug 2011)

The lodges are lovely and you have access to the hotels leisure facilities. The lodges are about 7-8 minute walk from Kenmare town


----------



## Boyd (29 Aug 2011)

manor said:


> we are hoping to travel to kenmare next month for a few days with 2 young kids, has anyone done this journey with kids, where to stop along the way?
> 
> what do you think of the ken**e bay hotel ( lodges)
> 
> thanks for your help



Why the asterisks? Surely its OK to use the name of the hotel when asking a question about it?!


----------



## manor (29 Aug 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions, we might try going by cork, not easy travelling long distance with 2 youngs kids but love the look of the lodges in kenmare!


----------



## SparkRite (29 Aug 2011)

putsch said:


> You should look at travelling via Cork to Kenmare - earlier this year I went down by Limerick and back by Cork. The latter was much quicker.



Travelling down to that neck of the woods myself shortly, would you go all the way into Cork or head for Mallow and onto Killarney to Kenmare?


----------



## TarfHead (29 Aug 2011)

If you're driving to Kenmare via Cork, Kilcoran Lodge near Cahir is one good place to stop. It's a small hotel so you can get fed, and there's plenty of green space for the kids to have a run around before getting back into the car for the next leg (approx. 100 miles).

Off Junction 11 on the M8.


----------



## manor (29 Aug 2011)

somebody here at work has said to me that going through limerick is quicker, so id know, i supppose i could stop in limerick..


----------



## Murfnm (29 Aug 2011)

Have made the trip myself a few times - I take the Mitchelstown exit, then head to Mallow - Killarney - Kenmare route - you have more motorway miles this way than via Limerick.  Only went via Limerick once, on a bank holiday weekend but also encountered an oil spill which left tailbacks, so it took an hour longer than was supposed and so coloured my opinion of that route!


----------

